# How to split Pension Investment Funds



## Adrienne41 (21 Jan 2011)

Ok, after being a SAHM for  years I am now back working part time.  The company has a pension scheme and I have to decide how I want to invest.  My options are to split 100% between the following funds:

1.  Active Equity Fund managed by BIAM
2.  A Passive Equity Fund managed by Legal and General
3.  An Index Linked Bond Fund managed by Irish Life
4.  A Cash Fund managed by Irish Life
5.  A Passive Managed Fund managed by Irish Life

OR

100% into a Lifestyle option, where its invested into Passive Equity Fund till 8 years before retirement when its then moved into a combo of cash and index linked bond funds.

Any advice appreciated.  Any information supplied by Pension admins is so out of date.


----------



## Aerohog (22 Jan 2011)

If you know what you're doing with investments, and you're prepared to regularly keep an eye on your fund, then you might consider options 1-5. The choice would depend on the length of time before you're due to retire, asnd also the amount of risk you're prepared to take.

The lifestyle option is best if you don't want to have to take an active interest, and this suits most people.


----------



## Adrienne41 (24 Jan 2011)

Thanks Aerohog, still trying to find out how those funds are preforming.  Any idea of websites that track funds?  Ta


----------



## Parkview (8 Feb 2011)

All of the life/pension companies have their funds on display.
The lifestlye fund if I am correct is with New Ireland and has performed very well over the past few trubulent years. Iris is the name were they invest according to your age profile - long time to retirement - Equities. Shorter time Cash and Equities. V close - All Cash.
Hope tis helps
H


----------

